# Banana Royal Query?



## Mark 61 (Feb 11, 2009)

What's more desirable in a Banana Royal,one with a multitude of black speckling,or one without :whistling2:

My own personal preference is undoubtedly for those with black speckling,it adds another dimension to them imo,those tiny little black specks are soooo black they just draw your eyes into them,and confuse em,lol.

Anyone know the reasons why some have them and others dont :whistling2:


----------



## SilverWings (Sep 26, 2013)

You know how bananas go black and spotty as they become over-ripe? :whistling2:


----------



## Mark 61 (Feb 11, 2009)

SilverWings said:


> You know how bananas go black and spotty as they become over-ripe? :whistling2:


:lol2:

Why didn't I see that coming :blush:


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm not a fan of banana royals 
but if I were to have one. it would gave to be a combo that removed the black mite like spots 
I can't stand the sight of them tbh.

this spots plus the sex determinate linkage ruins the morph for me


----------



## lkelly (Sep 18, 2011)

spot free....


----------



## Mark 61 (Feb 11, 2009)

kenobi said:


> I'm not a fan of banana royals
> but if I were to have one. it would gave to be a combo that removed the black mite like spots
> I can't stand the sight of them tbh.
> 
> this spots plus the sex determinate linkage ruins the morph for me


Ha,ha,now I'm not too keen on the few combos I've seen,I just like the plain ole normal,but the male linkage puts me off too!



lkelly said:


> spot free....


Nah,gotta be ripe :2thumb:


----------



## Hypo7 (Feb 4, 2016)

Spot free...look too much like mites for me !


----------



## Mark 61 (Feb 11, 2009)

If only Mites came in the sizes we're talking about here,a keepers lot would be a much easier one in catching them early and eradicating them :whistling2: No need for all these chemical treatments,just flick em off out the window :2thumb:

Any answers on why some have em and others don't :whistling2:


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

I think nearly all of them have them Mark, it's just some develop them at different ages. Most caramel looking snakes is due to some form of t positive mutation , unlike standard albinos the T+ allows do e pigmentation to leech through. My understanding of it is very basic and simplistic (and possibly wrong) but I would guess it's something to do with that


----------



## Mark 61 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sooo,could you say it's sort of a slight,progressive Paradoxical colour mutation :whistling2:

It's strange you say that a lot of them acquire it with age,the majority I've seen since their beginning of the invention of this morph,have all had some degree of it from birth,it's only last year's,and especially more recently combos,that seem to be lacking the speckling I've noticed :whistling2:


----------



## Mark 61 (Feb 11, 2009)

:whistling2:


----------

